# Employment Verification from Previous Employer



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

Do anyone know whether acs or diac verifies your previous employers (not current) by calling or other methods?

i.e., my previous employer HR was not issuing me the experience certificate/letter so i prepared the letter by myself with the agreement of my immediate boss (and signed by him). i am now about to lodge my acs skill assessment request, please advice.

thanks in advance


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

also, i.e., my working title with HR was "Credit Analyst" but i changed it to "Business Analyst".


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

wickp said:


> Do anyone know whether acs or diac verifies your previous employers (not current) by calling or other methods?
> 
> i.e., my previous employer HR was not issuing me the experience certificate/letter so i prepared the letter by myself with the agreement of my immediate boss (and signed by him). i am now about to lodge my acs skill assessment request, please advice.
> 
> thanks in advance


wickp.....
I think no need to worry if your joining date and leaving date is correct.
Especially if the immediate boss avaliable there.

Myself got job verification at my former workplace were i left that job 2 years ago.
I kept reference of my immediate boss.
But when verification came he was on one month leave for knee operation.
So they demanded to connect the HR.
HR is the person who never liked me leaving that job 2 years ago.
Any way i got the Visa.


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks harry,

Same case here but my bosses (including my immediate boss) were also not happy leaving me. The employee number, joining and leaving dates mentioned on letters are correct except for the title which was "ABC analyst" in HR records and "XYZ analyst" on the letter. My role profile/duties and responsibilities matched the "XYZ analyst" title and everyone in dept (where use to work) can confirm this.

Do you think acs or diac will see this as an issue?


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

wickp said:


> thanks harry,
> 
> Same case here but my bosses (including my immediate boss) were also not happy leaving me. The employee number, joining and leaving dates mentioned on letters are correct except for the title which was "ABC analyst" in HR records and "XYZ analyst" on the letter. My role profile/duties and responsibilities matched the "XYZ analyst" title and everyone in dept (where use to work) can confirm this.
> 
> Do you think acs or diac will see this as an issue?


Your Employee no: joining date, leaving date and the name of your immediate boss all are same including the name of company.
So nothing problem especially Diac wont make issues on minor things


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi , 

In my previous employment my designation as per offer letter was ABC and the roles and responsibilties are of XYZ designation so I used XYZ as my designation as it suits my profile and skill set , so far no problems and hope so


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks harri and ozaspirant for response.


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi , 

I was terminated by one of my previous employers and did not pay my salary. I complained the Labore Dept and got paid. Because of that the company is not willing to give any emp verification / hr letter/ experience letters. 

But I have salary slips, offer letter, termination letter, tax documents, bank statemnets, letter from labor dept about solving my case etc.,.
1. Are these documents sufficient for ACS ? 
2. CAn I give emp verification letters from clients to ACS ? 

Please advice.


What should I do ?


----------

